# Save the Cheerleader, Save the Series



## Wynn (22. April 2014)

Nach 5 Jahren wird endlich der Cliffhanger von Staffel 4 mit einer 13teiligen Miniserie abgeschlossen 

http://www.deadline.com/2014/02/nbc-heroes-miniseries-2015/


----------



## Dominau (2. Mai 2014)

Hatte es grad letzens mit einem Bekannten drüber ob die Serie eigentlich abgeschlossen ist oder nicht.. jetzt weiß ich es.
Muss nur im Hinterkopf behalten das es noch eine Weile dauern wird, also darf ich nicht sofort wieder anfangen mit Heroes


----------

